# wire in the hole



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

our insp makes us run all of our wire 2 to a hole on single gang box for lighting or outlet is this common in other area


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

How else would you run it? Could you elaborate?


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> How else would you run it? Could you elaborate?


outlet power in top out the bottom to next box below


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

English, please. Sentences, punctuation, capitalization, grammar.....

Not TM language. We're not your GF.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

He has to stuff two wires in a single hole on a box, when other holes are available. 

What's the reason for that? A neater looking installation? Wires fold up nicer in the box?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like a Shirt-Pocket Code. Ask the inspector for a Code reference.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I have no idea what the OP is asking or saying.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> I have no idea what the OP is asking or saying.


My guess is the inspector is demanding all the NM cables enter the box through the same hole.

OR: He wants one cable to enter the top, the other through the bottom.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

TxElectrician said:


> I have no idea what the OP is asking or saying.


I think he's calling the inspector an a hole. :whistling:whistling


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

See my translation above.

You guys are a bunch of curmudgeons.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> I have no idea what the OP is asking or saying.


ask your mom to change your diaper and hold your hand


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

480sparky said:


> My guess is the inspector is demanding all the NM cables enter the box through the same hole.
> 
> OR: He wants one cable to enter the top, the other through the bottom.


yes nm wire same hole in box


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

pappagor said:


> ask your mom to change your diaper and hold your hand


You write a post that can hardly be understood, then when someone calls you on it you make a stupid comment like this?  

Try writing like an adult so folks can understand you.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

pappagor said:


> yes nm wire same hole in box


Has he ever given you a code citation to support this absurd request? 
Have you ever asked for one?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

pappagor said:


> ask your mom to change your diaper and hold your hand


Try using English, which includes grammar, capitalization and punctuation.

TM-style writing is fine for texting your girlfriend, but fails miserably when trying to ask a technical question. YOUR mind may work on a 5-grade level, but most of us prefer to move past that.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

For the benefit of Pappagor and anyone else on this forum who has had issues with communicating, there is one thing that you have to remember-

You CANNOT type the same way that you talk. Otherwise nobody will understand what you are saying. Pauses, voice inflections, etc. do not translate well to text if you don't use punctuation. 

Also, it is important to type in COMPLETE sentences to the point where a 5 year old could understand what you are talking about.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Wtfe.... lol


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to the Experts portion of the show, where we examine those three little words men find so hard to say.....

"Code reference, please!"


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyr en da ho?:jester:


----------

